# Hooch's Wonderful Witches Wingding...



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

What an incredible spread! Looked fanstastic! Mouth started watering just looking at it lol
And the pumpkins are adorable!
I had to do a google search for 'Pekkala from The Golden Compass' in order to figure out which one you were haha
Looks like you had a fantastic time. Wish I had that many girlfriends here in Holland to do that with.
So what is 'catch phrase' and 'scene it'?

MsM


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Mhooch - I'm thrilled you had a great time!! Mine was tonight as well and I will have my pics up tomorrow...hopefully - I'm exhausted. I'm so happy for you!! So it begs the question, Witch Party next year too???


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

OOOOOOHHHHHHHH>>>>>>I wish I could get invited to a party like that>>>>>>such good pictures!!! You guys look like you had a great time!!

Muf


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> What an incredible spread! Looked fanstastic! Mouth started watering just looking at it lol
> And the pumpkins are adorable!
> I had to do a google search for 'Pekkala from The Golden Compass' in order to figure out which one you were haha
> Looks like you had a fantastic time. Wish I had that many girlfriends here in Holland to do that with.
> ...


Oh goodness, those are some of my favorite games! Catch Phrase is a word guessing game and Scene It is a movie trivia game. 

MHooch, you party looked wonderful. I loved seeing the variations of witch costumes.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

pandora said:


> Mhooch - I'm thrilled you had a great time!! Mine was tonight as well and I will have my pics up tomorrow...hopefully - I'm exhausted. I'm so happy for you!! So it begs the question, Witch Party next year too???



Oh, yes, this will be an annual affair from now on!! Just think of all the witchy energy we generated between our two parties, so fun that they were on the same night!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> What an incredible spread! Looked fanstastic! Mouth started watering just looking at it lol
> And the pumpkins are adorable!
> I had to do a google search for 'Pekkala from The Golden Compass' in order to figure out which one you were haha
> Looks like you had a fantastic time. Wish I had that many girlfriends here in Holland to do that with.
> ...


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Halloween Princess said:


> Oh goodness, those are some of my favorite games! Catch Phrase is a word guessing game and Scene It is a movie trivia game.
> 
> MHooch, you party looked wonderful. I loved seeing the variations of witch costumes.


Thanks, HP!! The party theme was all pandora's idea, and a great one it was!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Muffy said:


> OOOOOOHHHHHHHH>>>>>>I wish I could get invited to a party like that>>>>>>such good pictures!!! You guys look like you had a great time!!
> 
> Muf


Mufster, you would always be welcome at ANY of my get-togethers!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Mmmmmm chocolate....I smell chocolate! What a great looking group of witches Hooch.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks like a blast! Very cool, Hooch.
I wish I had enough female friends to do one of these parties. Or, better yet, that I had a female acquaintance with enough Halloween spirit to throw one herself (less stress for me)!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like you had the most wonderful time!

The Pictures are great! Everyone looked like they had a blast!

Thanks for sharing them!

BW


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hooch looks like a great party! Glad it was a huge success. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the photos, you did a wonderful job pulling it off, and kodo's to the fabulous friends you have for coming and making the party a success. Well done!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like fun! In the group shot, if I counted correctly, there are 13 witches! How wonderful!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Witchtacular! Everyone and everything looked great.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my Hooch...now I see you. It was the long curly hair (a deviation from your authentic self) that threw me off track. What a stunner you are!!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Tish said:


> Looks like fun! In the group shot, if I counted correctly, there are 13 witches! How wonderful!


And that shot wasn't everybody, there were 20 of us all together. (You know how hard it is to round people up for pictures!!)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Ohh Mama Hooch this pics are fantastic!! Looks like a great party - wish I had been there!  Your food looks yummy and sounds like everyone had a blast! As I said on Pandora's thread, seeing all these pics of witch parties makes me want to have one next year 

Also - you look amazing!!! What a great costume


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

wonder if i could talk my cousin in NY into having one next year when i go stay with her for halloween . . . she loves halloween as much as i do! 

looked like a great night! love seeing all those witches in one place


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Wow, all your pics look great and that food table is beautiful. Love the witch legs on the pumpkins, too cute.  I could just picture all of your guests combined with pandora's at one HUGE party! I'm so glad you guys all had a great time.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh Mammahooch, What a bewitching party! Everything looked Fantastic! I just loved those painted pumpkins and the group picture, which by the way, you make a gorgous Pekkala. And your spread looked so yummy! Wish I could have been there, glad you had a good time.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks everybody!! I wish ALL my forum friends could get together, wouldn't that be FUN??!!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Well done. Really, really well done.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Amazing! Wonderful! Fabulous! I could go on and on.....


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

You have totally inspired me, I have got to have a girl's only party like this next year. One of my friends on Hauntspace had a party for her nieces and their friends and it was themed Bloody Mary! I have to think of something for the ladies next year. Your party looks so fun!!!


----------



## Aunt Sissy (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh Hooch! What A wonderful night you must have had. You're mom and her friend are just adorable. May I "steal" the idea for next year?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Absolutely, but I can't take credit for this idea, it was the inspired brainchild of pandora...look at her pics, she had a FABULOUS party. It really was a special time!


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

great idea and costumes. Maybe I'll do a Witches party next year or a Witches and Wizards party.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That looks awesome Hooch!!!

Like I said previously, I wish I knew that many ladies so I could have a Witches Wingding as well.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

*witch's party*



MHooch said:


> Absolutely, but I can't take credit for this idea, it was the inspired brainchild of pandora...look at her pics, she had a FABULOUS party. It really was a special time!


--I found Pandora's pics/post about her witch's party, click here.


----------

